# Rented Property in Singapore - Property Agent Vs Landlord's



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Want to start a new thread and need valuable advice from all expats who are living in Singapore.

I have found in so many Singapore property website / adds, that expats didn't want to deal or prefer to take property from Property agents.... why ???? They prefer to deal directly with Landlords.... why???

Because in Australia or in India its totally different everyone prefer to deal with property agent rather than to talk with landlord's for their lease property? 

What is the hidden reason???? Are property agents charge more than landlord's and try to cover their fee etc.??? so even if they charge for their service they will provide any maintenance services or not???

Please reply......:clap2:

:ranger:


----------

